
How we got featured on the front page of Hacker News… by accident - NicoJuicy
https://hackernoon.com/how-we-got-featured-on-the-front-page-of-hacker-news-by-accident-78938b37092d?source
======
pedalpete
I feel a bit like this is the ultimate echo chamber, I'm reading posts on HN
about a post that made it to the front page on HN.

